# Problem accessin via FTP



## gutierrezge (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm new on FreeBSD, i've installed an FTP using inetd seems to work fine.

I use FileZilla from a windows vista pc and connect to the FTP (works fine), but when i choose a file to transfer it says: Command: STOR 000_0011.jpg
Response: 550 Permission denied.
Error:	Critical error

the FTP folder is under /var/ftp/pub

/var/ftp and /var/ftp/pub have chmod 777 and chown ftp:ftp

what i'm missing?

thanks on advance your comments.


----------



## brd@ (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at the logs for the FTP daemon. The permissions should work, but it might need to be configured to allow users to actually upload files as a precautionary measure for users that just install the FTP daemon and don't actually go back and configure it appropriately.


----------

